# Anybody buy EO's from Scent-Works?



## carillon (Oct 28, 2009)

If so, I was wondering if anyone has recommendations for their good ones, or ones of theirs to avoid.

I've bought EO's from other suppliers--mostly WSP and New Directions.  I don't think there's a major online supplier (except FNWL) that is more expensive than Scent-works, so I'm wondering if their EO's are superior to others.  

I have a gift certificate I need to spend and thought I might splurge on their EO's if they are worth it.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## soapchick (Oct 28, 2009)

I have bought a few from scent works in the pass.  The best i think is their black raspberry vanilla and their lemon verbena.  I use mostly wsp can't beat the free shipping.


----------



## carillon (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks soapchick.  I know they have great FO's, but I'm curious about their essential oils.


----------



## carebear (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't think their EOs are any better than any other high quality supplier (I like new directions) but costs may even out if you are ordering other things at Scent Works when you take into account shipping.

Their FOs are top notch.


----------



## SoapMedic (Oct 29, 2009)

I only use SW Bulgarian Lavender and Spearmint Scotch--imo they are the best around. I've also recently bought Amyris, Rosewood and Ylang which are all very nice quality.


----------



## carillon (Nov 7, 2009)

I ordered the Lavender and the Spearmint along with a few others.  As expensive as the Lavender is I secretly hope I don't like it!  

I also bought some Rosemary.  This summer I went to a herb farm where they had Rosemary bushes and I went crazy over the scent of fresh Rosemary.  As a result, I bought a bottle of Rosemary EO from WSP and was pretty disappointed in it.  Oh well, maybe I should stick to FO's instead of EO's.  Sad isn't it, that my nose would prefer the artificial scent that I think smells more "real" than an EO!


----------



## carebear (Nov 8, 2009)

Not at all - the EO is just the extracted EO; one portion of the plant - the FO is designed to represent the whole scent.


----------



## carillon (Nov 12, 2009)

The oils came this week.  

Spearmint was fine.
Sweet Fennel was fine.
Blood Orange was fine.

Lavender was a let down.  It's not any better than anyone else's that I've used.  It's not bad, but based on their description of it, I expected it to be better.

Pettigrain smells absolutely awful.  It supposed to be "fresh, floral, herbaceous, complex, lighter in fragrance than neroli, and slightly woody." A better description would be, "freshly picked weeds, roots, and dirt."  I thought based on the uses, it would be a good choice, but I'm not so sure about adding this to anything with the way it smells.  I know you're not supposed to judge things straight out of the bottle, but geeze, I can't stand the smell.  Does anybody ever use this?


----------



## hellocrafty (Jul 5, 2010)

i use SW a lot because they are located only about 2 miles from me so shipping is cheap and fast! 

i really like the quality of their EO/FOs. their "Instant Karma" is dead-on for Lush's "Karma", which is one of my favorite scents. 

LOL @ your description of petitgrain!! i just got this from them the other week. haven't soaped it yet but love its scent. some oils aren't great OOTB but are awesome once they get into the soap and/or blended with others.


----------

